# Villa Vital



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 17, 2013)

An abandoned house somewhere:

1



Chaos... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Waiting for treatment... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Gold... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Shoes... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Red curtains... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Fuc*ing ugly... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Tv... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Who is in bigger pain? von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Uhh... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Decorated to the max... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



Strange one... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Barbie doll house... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## skankypants (Sep 18, 2013)

Your pics are always of great places,and this is yet another,thanks for posting,...


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 18, 2013)

*Lovely stuff!! *


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like the owners used it as a hair dressing salon or the like? That defo looks a bit waiting room-esque on one pic.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 18, 2013)

Ridiculously good location. 
Ridiculously good photos. 
Perfect.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 19, 2013)

Another great one from you, thank you. Some nice things in there.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 19, 2013)

very nice! loving that mirror!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thx for all the comments... I think it was a Dr. Villa for persons that can not move that good after surgeries. Don't know, how this doc is called in english.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 20, 2013)

skankypants said:


> Your pics are always of great places,and this is yet another,thanks for posting,...


I totally agree, so many good finds, I wish I lived around there!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 20, 2013)

aphonopelma1313 said:


> Thx for all the comments... I think it was a Dr. Villa for persons that can not move that good after surgeries. Don't know, how this doc is called in english.


We would probably call it a Convalescence Home


----------



## Quattre (Sep 30, 2013)

Aphonopelma, one day, you'll have to tell us HOW you do it; do you ever sleep at all?


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 30, 2013)

What lovely pictures, thanks so much Aphonopelma. Almost looks as if someone could move in now.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't tend to get so excited about the residential stuff but this really does appeal to me, thanks for sharing as I love this!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thx for all the comments---


----------

